# cable without a box splitting video and audio



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Will not work. A "tv channel" 2 through 51 or a "cable channel" 2 through 200 or whatever must be converted (downconverted) to a "video" signal and an "audio" signal. Then a video cable (and an audio cable) can feed your projector and audio/video receiver.

You need a "box" of electronics, not just a cable or splitter. A TV set (not just a monitor) has the needed electronics inside it. Any VCR will downconvert channels 2 through 13 if they are analog as transmitted over the cable and not scrambled. A "cable ready" VCR will downconvert more of the unscrambled channels. The only way to be assured of getting all the channels you subscribed to is to use the appropriate cable box.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah but Comcast didn't give me one, yet they said i get basic cable.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

In some cities the cable company gives you the choice of renting one of their cable boxes, or buying and connecting your own. Here you do not automatically get a box from the cable company. Some models of cable boxes use a slide-in credit card sized card with a chip inside to unscramble the premium channels (if any) included in your subscription level. You get this from the cable company.


----------

